# Clomid questions



## 2nd time around (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi
I have a child from a clomid/profasi/follicle scanning and timing related fertility treatment.
I want to try again. Has the use of clomid moved on at all in this way. I am alittle scared of using it again as miscarried before my child was born. My husbnad has no problems.
Thank you so much


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Clomid is still a reliable method of assisted reproduction if managed properly as you have described. There are no increased numbers of miscarriage related to Clomid use.

Hope this helps!

Peter



2nd time around said:


> Hi
> I have a child from a clomid/profasi/follicle scanning and timing related fertility treatment.
> I want to try again. Has the use of clomid moved on at all in this way. I am alittle scared of using it again as miscarried before my child was born. My husbnad has no problems.
> Thank you so much


----------



## 2nd time around (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank you.you have put my mind at rest. Off to see my consultant next month.
Thanks again for your advice and time


----------

